# Cigar lounge in downtown Chicago?



## ramparts (Aug 28, 2009)

Hey folks, I'm visiting Chicago next week for the first time and I'd like to check out a nice place to buy and smoke a stick. I'm going to be staying around Michigan Ave. (just south of the Chicago River) if anyone knows a good smoke shop in that area. Any suggestions?


----------



## rgolodner (Dec 19, 2009)

Try this, you will like it.

Up Down Cigar, 1550 N. Wells, Old Town, Chicago, IL 60610
(800) 5-UPDOWN, Hours: M-TH: 10-11pm, FRI & SAT 10-Midnight, SUN 11-11pm


----------



## rgolodner (Dec 19, 2009)

t is a ten minute cab ride by the way, but a nice place.


----------



## ramparts (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks! Looks like that's about 2 miles from my hotel (Chicago River Hotel). Are there any good smoke shops closer by - in the Michigan Ave./Millenium Park area?


----------



## rgolodner (Dec 19, 2009)

Not that I am aware of, I buy most smokes there and out in the burbs, but the city is for buying stuff for your wife/girlfriend. And bring plenty too as there is a ten percent sales tax in the downtown area. 
Good guys at this place. Enjoy! If you can PM me perhaps we can meet.
Rich


----------



## Bobbo621 (Jan 9, 2010)

Absolutely check out Iwan Ries. They are located on Wabash just south of Madison, which isnt but a couple blocks from your hotel. They are one of the oldest tobacconists around and have a great selection. 

Although Hubbard and State Cigar (which is also <1mile from your hotel) has an exclusive Rocky Patel Chicago Reserve blend that is worth checking out.


----------



## chriscbs (Mar 1, 2008)

Definitely check out Tesa Cigar Co. It's a great lounge (BYOB) -- nice place to buy a cigar and relax and smoke it.

I wrote a complete review of it here: Tesa Cigars | A Chicago Cigar Oasis « Cigars & Cigar Places.

Have fun on your trip!


----------



## Alex Svenson (Jan 18, 2008)

Tesa is a very nice place. Ill second that. Not many public places to smoke anymore. You can try a place called Fizz in Lakeview north of the city. Huge beer garden and beer selection that is outside with nice heaters.


----------



## chriscbs (Mar 1, 2008)

I'm not sure when you're heading to Chicago, Adam, but it looks like Cigar Jack is putting on a Cigar Tweetup at Tesa on March 25th -- link.


----------

